
Ask HN: How to word a contactual agreement to protect IP? - thallukrish
I am building my own software product. I also take up part-time gigs involving architecture consulting &#x2F; coding. In case of signing a contract with a customer to develop software part-time (say couple of days in a week) how do I protect the IP of my product which I have been developing ? Most of the contracts say a blanket statement of &quot;All IP belongs to the Company (the firm I agree to do contract work). 
Do I specifically say that all IP developed in course of Project X (for which I agree to work) shall belong to the Company (the company I do contract work). Would that be good enough to protect my IP ?
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
Sounds like a perfect use-case for a lawyer.

